# Standard 4-way pallets



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

33"X46"

There are plenty of Threads on beesource, some w/ drawings. Do a search. Or buy one from Mann Lake and copy it. Sorry Jack.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's one of those threads:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ommercial-Migratory-Pallets-with-Pallet-Plans
The thread includes a link to dimensioned plans for 4-way pallets.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

There are a lot of good threads about building your own pallets. Mark linked a good one, and here is another one:http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?284692-Need-pallet-plans!-Please-share-yours


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

33.75x47


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

That's wide! My w-clip ones are only 33" wide.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

westernbeekeeper said:


> There are a lot of good threads about building your own pallets. Mark linked a good one, and here is another one:http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?284692-Need-pallet-plans!-Please-share-yours


You give me more credit than I am due. But I stimulated Graham to supply the link. He knows how to take a hint.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This may be of benefit to you.
I started this thread a few years ago.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?219802-Migratory-Pallets&highlight=PALLET+DIMENTIONS


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

westernbeekeeper said:


> That's wide! My w-clip ones are only 33" wide.


My mistake. 32.75"x47


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I much prefer W clips. My pallets are 33" wide by 47" long. I'll post some pics in a minute.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Here are the pics. This pallet is made from reclaimed lumber.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice lookin pallets! Good luck


----------

